# body kits



## oldcartrader (Sep 15, 2005)

anyone know of a body kit for a 93'? if so were and how much?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

poke around on maxima.org


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*body kit for 3rd generation maxim*



oldcartrader said:


> anyone know of a body kit for a 93'? if so were and how much?


Hi my friend.

Try www.stillen.com and click on sports cars. From there, select nissan maxima, 1993 and then select exterior modifications. I think it's an awesome looking kit for around $500.


----------

